# QH weanling conformation critique!



## luvmydrafts (Dec 26, 2013)

welcome to the forums =)

...he looks very, very post legged in the hind legs...otherwise i cant tell much..I do know that that does not change from foal to adult..if he is post legged now he will be for life...


----------



## Carrie94 (Dec 2, 2014)

Hmm, you could be right about the post-legged thing. I have several pictures when he was younger and it looked the opposite - those hindquarters must have grown bigger! :-o I'll take a closer look when I get home from work . . . blame it on the photo.


----------



## luvmydrafts (Dec 26, 2013)

In the 2nd picture especially he is really cute =)


----------



## Carrie94 (Dec 2, 2014)

Anyone else? 

Does anybody else notice that he has thin legs? Not a whole lot of bone there . . . .


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I wouldn't say he's cresty. His neck is just thick and ties into his chest low.

I don't think his legs look that light, to be honest. They suit his body, at least for now.

Not sure if it'll change (so hard to tell with weanlings!), but I do not like how upright his pasterns are all the way around.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Patty Stiller (Aug 7, 2012)

> .he looks very, very post legged in the hind legs...otherwise I can't tell much..I do know that that does not change from foal to adult..if he is post legged now he will be for life...


I will respectfully disagree. In my experience with LOTS of young foals, they can change for the better, a lot. Many are born with fairly upright pasterns, (some even knuckled over), but it can relaxe and the angles get a lot better with correct nutrition and maturity. These would not worry me at all lat this time. It IS important to watch for the development of phisitis and more tendon tightness as he is at the rapid growth phase. Correct foal nutrition is the utmost importance at this time to prevent those issues. 
I like him except his hip is a little steep for my taste. His neck should get less thick looking with age, too.


----------



## Patty Stiller (Aug 7, 2012)

Just an example....same foal. weanling and two year old... see how the hind pastern angles changed? (sorry or bad second pic, scanned small slide) The change is pretty typical of foal development unless they are wrongly fed.


----------



## luvmydrafts (Dec 26, 2013)

Patty Stiller said:


> I will respectfully disagree. In my experience with LOTS of young foals, they can change for the better, a lot. Many are born with fairly upright pasterns, (some even knuckled over), but it can relaxe and the angles get a lot better with correct nutrition and maturity. These would not worry me at all lat this time. It IS important to watch for the development of phisitis and more tendon tightness as he is at the rapid growth phase. Correct foal nutrition is the utmost importance at this time to prevent those issues.
> I like him except his hip is a little steep for my taste. His neck should get less thick looking with age, too.


really? lol i hope youre right and im wrong, i got a post legged yearling of my own... we will see!


----------



## Carrie94 (Dec 2, 2014)

I did check for that post-legged thing - actually, he's not at all. I'm not sure why the picture shows it like it does, but in the pasture he looked completely normal. 

Here he is in summer:


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Pastern angles will change as the foal matures and the legs carry more weidht. the LEG itself does not change. In the photos Patty shows, the horse has a correct looking hind leg as a foal and as an adult. As a foal the horse is light boned in the front cannons and is still light boned as an adult. The body, OTOH, has changed.


----------



## Starlite (Jan 25, 2011)

*Critique*

I didnt mean to post this here. Good grief. Sorry, Mods.


----------



## Carrie94 (Dec 2, 2014)

They sure do change a lot. This is a picture of him I took yesterday (7 months old). Please excuse his hay belly and his 2 inches of winter coat! Makes him look chunkier than he really is. Yes, he's extremely downhill (by a good two or three inches). Right now he's 13.1hh at the withers, and probably almost 14hh at the hip. Still light in the bones - starting to concern me a bit.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Patty Stiller said:


> Just an example....same foal. weanling and two year old... see how the hind pastern angles changed? (sorry or bad second pic, scanned small slide) The change is pretty typical of foal development unless they are wrongly fed.


As long as those patterns are my money is on that they will keep changing and drop from being weak.


----------

